# 3.2 V6 numbers left on the UK roads



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all 3.2 owners,

I've been having a look at the howmanyleft.co.uk website because I was shocked at the recent post stating that there are approx 22,000 225's on the road but only approx 1,000 3.2's.

Looking at the figures I now realise why we've had so many problems getting the 3.2 Milltek exhaust into production + also why people complain they can't find manual 3.2's

According to DVLA there are currently 939 MK1 3.2's (auto & manual) licensed including 24 SORN'd - it would appear that we are right in thinking that they are tough old things as the highest figure I could see in previous years was only 955 in total i.e. only 16 had been written off- this doesn't account for cars being imported or exported.

As a 3.2 manual owner the thing that really shocked me was that the MK1 3.2 auto figure was 902 in total i.e. there are only 37 manuals in the UK!

In other words, don't hold your breath waiting to find a good 3.2 manual as they're as rare as hen's teeth.
I would hope from this that my presumption when I bought the car that in a few years time they might start to rise in price because they would be viewed as the only 'classic car' variant of the Mk1 TT might prove to be true. Probably not though.....

FYI I thought my old Lotus Elan plus 2s 130 from 1973 was quite rare as not many were made originally- how wrong I am, there are still 100+ on the road & loads more of the earlier variants. Obviously few went to the scrapper or were totalled in period. That's GRP cars for you!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

:lol:

i have a manual. We're winners!

But i'm sure there's more than 37!


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

I've recently bought mine, in part because I believe its a classic. However for me the DSG gearbox is part of what makes it so good.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> :lol:
> 
> i have a manual. We're winners!
> 
> But i'm sure there's more than 37!


+1 - The manual is not bad either!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I think there must be more than 37 but that's what the stats show.

However I did think when I was first looking last Easter that when they were new most people who bought a 3.2 did so because they were quite well off- quite a few grand more than a 225 but only an extra 25 bhp & a slightly heavier car. They probably chose the 3.2 partly because it was exclusive & new / different. They therefore wanted the new funky / exclusive / good for bragging about DSG.

I'd therefore guessed only 10% were manuals, therefore (if the 900'ish is correct) then there should only be approx 90'ish. My 10% theory was also based on cars for sale- I only ever saw a very few advertised compared to DSG's.

Between 37 & 100 cars in total in RHD is still pretty rare.

Better look after it a bit better now.....


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

Theres more manuals than dsg. Unless im reading it wrong!


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

I've got a V6 DSG - best car I've owned. Had it 4 years in March and I've got not intention of getting rid of it any time soon.

The DSG gets a bad name because of the gearbox, but it's rubbish. I use mine every day. I've had a handful of instances where it's come out of gear/hesitated/even had the flashing gear numbers once but this is over the course of four years and it hasn't given up yet.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

gar1.s said:


> Theres more manuals than dsg. Unless im reading it wrong!


Are them figures for MK1?


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

I think so. The other tt's are listed as s-tronic.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

We better put our mk1 3.2's away in the garage for preserving and buy a mk1 225 for the mean time!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Gar1s

I read it as 'Audi TT 250' includes all Mk1 3.2 TT's (manual & DSG) whereas 'Audi TT 250 (auto)' was just the DSG's.

Therefore the difference between the two is the number of manuals.

As other poster's have said, this is just the Mk1 3.2's- if you look at the number of registrations per year / quarter it stops rising as soon as the Mk2 came out hence you can be sure it's just the Mk1.

Luckily the body's shared with all TT's & the engine with lots of other VAG cars hence parts shouldn't be problem with either variant- however the Milltek exhaust highlights the issues we'll have in the future with model specific parts. Does anyone know if there are any parts that are 100% only for the 3.2 MK1 TT's? (I want to buy some up now).


----------



## Reload_6 (Feb 12, 2013)

So the value on one of these is through the roof now they're so rare?!


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Reload_6 said:


> So the value on one of these is through the roof now they're so rare?!


Be a good result for me if they are!


----------



## Reload_6 (Feb 12, 2013)

Will certainly be one of those classics that are incredibly expensive, if garage it for 20 odd years haha


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Gar1s
> 
> I read it as 'Audi TT 250' includes all Mk1 3.2 TT's (manual & DSG) whereas 'Audi TT 250 (auto)' was just the DSG's.
> 
> ...


******************************************************
I agree with Gar1s and read it as the Audi TT 250 is the manuals and the Audi TT 250 Autos is the Autos. For most sportscars there would be far more manuals than autos, but I'm guessing the appeal of the DSG evens it up for the TT. I do think we're onto a future classic but I for one want to drive mine every day so it probably won't end up being very desirable! By the way there appear to be over 30 manual Mk1 3.2s FOR SALE just on Autotrader right now which might lend the lie to the idea there are so few left.

Chris


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

37 really , I'd like to believe it but ?.. Really ,really ..... Wow.... I see loads up for sale .


----------



## crackfox (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm in the process of buying a 3.2 manual and have personally tried about 4 different cars this week.
There must be more than 37 left.
I can agree that they are far more difficult to find than the DSG equipped cars as I have spent months looking (Unless you dont mind paying a lot) but I would think there was more than 37 for sure.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

crackfox said:


> I'm in the process of buying a 3.2 manual and have personally tried about 4 different cars this week.
> There must be more than 37 left.
> I can agree that they are far more difficult to find than the DSG equipped cars as I have spent months looking (Unless you dont mind paying a lot) but I would think there was more than 37 for sure.


How much do you want to spend?


----------



## crackfox (Jan 19, 2013)

I have just put an offer on one for £5200.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I think the OP got this wrong as well!

Oh b****r, that'll be me.

I would humbly suggest that there are:
Lots of 225's left
Not a lot of 3.2 DSG's
Less 3.2 manuals

That's as mathematical as I'll get!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Just looked on Autotrader & there's actually only seven on there. Lots of the prices seem stupidly high to me though.

Crackfox- out of interest what was wrong with the manuals you viewed? I hate viewing cars nearly as much as selling them so won't be flogging mine for a while but if I do destroy my current one I'd be keen on getting another hence wouldn't mind being pre-warned as to other's experiences as to what makes the 3.2 manuals they've viewed not worth buying.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Dont forget to cast an eye over the buyers guide in here..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161580
Steve


----------



## crackfox (Jan 19, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the ones I viewed.
All seemed genuine cars with genuine owners.
My criteria is below 100k miles. Genuine clean car, certain colours are out (red, green) with a full history.
I have been let down on one car with regard to organising an inspection.
I know what you mean about hassle of viewing. It doesn't help with the 3.2 manuals that you have literally got to search nationally !
No offence to 225 owners, It seems to me in general that the 3.2's (the ones I have seen) do have very careful owners.
Although TBH it's probably the number of 225's out there mean the quality varies massively.


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

crackfox said:


> Nothing wrong with the ones I viewed.
> All seemed genuine cars with genuine owners.
> My criteria is below 100k miles. Genuine clean car, certain colours are out (red, green) with a full history.
> I have been let down on one car with regard to organising an inspection.
> ...


 Careful owners may be but inspection essential, I got a bargain on paper... £1,500 later I've the perfect car.


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

I bought my 3.2 manual 6 months ago and paid top dollar for it (£9k), but it had only got 26k miles on it at the time and came with full FASH. That said, I still approached it with a mixture of excitement and dread. I was fairly convinced something would break or fall off it - at the end of the day it's an 8 year old 2nd hand car, so God only knows what you're buying in to. 
Anyway, I'm pleased to say, 5k miles later and so far no issues at all - having said that, it'll probably break down in the outside lane of the M25 tonight, but so far, so good.
The point of this, is that it is probably worth spending a bit more to get the "right" car, but I admit finding the "right" 3.2 manual is tricky as it can be like looking for rocking horse shit....


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Crack fox, my silver manual v6 was or is for sale. I part exchanged it via Lexus of sidcup for a mk2 v6 that they had.

It's a very well loved car my old one reg WP54 LFY and it has been lovingly serviced at specialist garages or Audi.

It has new discs pads and tyres. Have a look on autotrader. It's advertised for £7500 but they only gave me about £5000 for it. You can squeeze them some one has too. Sharks.


----------



## crackfox (Jan 19, 2013)

Cheers, I will take a look.
I have an offer on a car at the moment and it's being inspected by an Audi Indi this week, so hopefully all good !
We'll see what comes out of the report !


----------



## crackfox (Jan 19, 2013)

Just seen your car on the site. Looks nice.
Unfortunately I doubt they would want to drop the £1500+ I would want !
I am hoping this other car might be the ONE !
Interstingly there is a mk2 V6 on for £7997.
(Not that I would consider a MK2 you understand !)


----------



## Webb (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi All,

Try this website.

http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk

This tell you how many are registered at the DVLA.

There are 915 manual 250Bhp TTs on the road.

Cheers


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Webb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Try this website.
> 
> ...


 That's in total doesn't say mk1 or mk2 ??


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

Webb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Try this website.
> 
> ...


err................ that's the site the OP started this thread with :roll:


----------



## DGN38 (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a 3.2 manual in Dolomite Grey 67k miles, few jobs yesterday cost £560 at Awesome but had to be done, trailing arm bushes, top mount suspension bearings, front wishbone bushes all advisories on the Nov MOT but otherwise very impressed with how capable a 9 year old TT is on the road, still very quick for it's age and great sound from the V6.

Bought it a couple of years ago and had to travel to Taunton from the Wirral, no other manual V6's about at the time, but well worth the travel and speccing out the right car, I believe it used to be a forum members car previous to the Taunton seller.

Hard to believe there's only 37 manual V6's in the UK though?


----------



## orangecurry (Jun 21, 2020)

...just to revive a seven year old post - did anyone find anything more definitive since?

Only 37 manual 3.2 seems unlikely?

Or was the conclusion 915 / 883 manual / auto?

(Edited due to stupidness)


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

All we've got to go on really is the "how many left" type sites.

Unfortunately they rely on the D5 reg info, which itself relies on the person originally registering the car to enter the correct info, which doesn't always happen accurately.


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

I know this is an old post but I am curious like others about exactly how many V6 Manual survive compared to the V6 Auto
As far as I can tell from the data at https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/a ... o_(225_bhp)#!newreg

The following cars were originally registered: 
Mk1 TT 225 - 24073
Mk1 TT 250 - 939
Mk1 TT 250 Auto - 911
Mk1 TT Quattro Sport - 755

Of these only the following numbers are registered on the road today:
Mk1 TT 225 - 11908
Mk1 TT 250 - 628
Mk1 TT 250 Auto - 560
Mk1 TT Quattro Sport - 478

Have I interpreted these numbers correctly?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am picking up my 3.2 V6 Manual on weds. 80,000 miles with a fsh, in incredible original condition. I literally couldn't believe my luck when I found it. Having previously owned the 1.8 (and loved it) I honestly could not believe the difference when i took the 3.2 out for a test drive last week. The increase in acceleration and the sound!!! Cannot wait to bring it back down the A21 and then go and find some fun roads to drive it on. I am already hooked on the 3.2


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

oceans7 said:


> The increase in acceleration and the sound!!! Cannot wait to bring it back down the A21 and then go and find some fun roads to drive it on. I am already hooked on the 3.2


The sound is wonderful. It's really got a unique song to it, and it loves WOT. Think the VR6 design creates it's own beat unlike others.


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm waiting to see the second quarter figures of how many left. Early cars like mine are getting thin on the ground which is understandable as you have to be mad or very wealthy to spend more than the car's worth on repairs.
Mines due a cambelt job but have decided to push my luck and leave it for at least another couple of years. The job costs a third of what the car cost me. I know I run the risk of belt failure which would total the car.
Many owners feel this way as like my car it's 22 years old and isn't a real classic or collectable yet so just isn't worth the outlay.


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Stustt said:


> I'm waiting to see the second quarter figures of how many left. Early cars like mine are getting thin on the ground which is understandable as you have to be mad or very wealthy to spend more than the car's worth on repairs.
> Mines due a cambelt job but have decided to push my luck and leave it for at least another couple of years. The job costs a third of what the car cost me. I know I run the risk of belt failure which would total the car.
> Many owners feel this way as like my car it's 22 years old and isn't a real classic or collectable yet so just isn't worth the outlay.


Possibly the car's your daily driver or you have a particular affinity to the car/mark 1's (or both!)

The above's my case. Providing the car can be relied on to get me from A to B I'm fine with that. So far this year I've >£500 on preventative maintenance and not unduly concerned there likely will be more to come by the year end.

Yes, mine possibly may make £2k on a good day but for a daily driver the above I consider cheap motoring. I could find £6k plus to buy something else and likely experience annual depreciation plus again inevitable running costs. Apart from 'classic' cars the rest depreciate so to me either buy a cheap car and pay more to run it or buy a more expensive car and hopefully pay less to run it (depreciation's still there for the latter when we come to part company!)


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

cb550 said:


> Stustt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting to see the second quarter figures of how many left. Early cars like mine are getting thin on the ground which is understandable as you have to be mad or very wealthy to spend more than the car's worth on repairs.
> ...


I agree, mines now a friend not just a car lol. Being an Apx early Quattro I recon she's worth nearly double what I paid for it five years ago.
I think you've undervalued yours. I nice sorted 180 is worth more than 2k.
Ok it was a rag top but my neighbour had people queuing up to buy his TT which was written off !
He got 1k for it.


----------

